

Printed Circuit Board (pcb): All You Need to Know - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/printed-circuit-board-pcb-all-you-want-know

======
ionela
A PCB (printed circuit board) has more functions than just being a power
facilitator as it provides mechanical support for the many components that are
attached to it; it is the backbone of the electronic device, conforming to
overall shape and dimensions, provides for signal fan out opportunities, etc.

